# Female: Your Bra Size



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Man I _wish_ I could find bras for under $10. I'm lucky to find any my size at _all _even in the pricey stores, but the generic ones_ never_ have it. Being large with a small ribcage is a bad combination. Fucking 32DD


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

I'm a D, but my band size is 32. It's pretty difficult to find any bras in my size, aside from at Victoria's Secret (and I don't have the money to shell out $40-$50 dollars for a bra). I wore the wrong size for a long time because I didn't know any better.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

vel said:


> B ... and perfectly content about it


Yea clearly...


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm curious - where would you get bras under $10? Wal-Mart and its equivalents?


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

I'm a B/C depending on the bra type and the cut.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

lirulin said:


> Man I _wish_ I could find bras for under $10. I'm lucky to find any my size at _all _even in the pricey stores, but the generic ones_ never_ have it. Being large with a small ribcage is a bad combination.


True. Mid range to large sizes are always easier to find, ie. 34-40 band and B-DD. The only 32s you can find are A cups usually....but I bet a lot more women are a 32 or smaller band size than they realize.

BTW, I just realized how random my knowledge of this topic is.... I also know a lot about cat breeds, if anyone is interested.



heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> I'm curious - where would you get bras under $10? Wal-Mart and its equivalents?


Target, but they are in the typical 34B-40DD range. I know, because I cursed them under my breath for it.



JTG1984 said:


> Pictures or I don't believe it. XD


Too late - I just took a shower and got dressed for the day...er night. 

I wear a 30C or 32B - happy? I also wear a size 2 dress and size small underwear. My shoe size is 8. My inseam is approx. 33" - need any more info? :wink:


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Too late - I just took a shower and got dressed for the day...er night.
> 
> I wear a 30C or 32B - happy? I also wear a size 2 dress and size small underwear. My shoe size is 8. My inseam is approx. 33" - need any more info? :wink:


No I think you covered it all for today but let me sleep on it.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

B.

I don't wear a bra though,It increases your risk of breast cancer when you do,Plus I have rather small
B's and they look nice without a bra : ) the other day my mom goes to me "YOUR NOT WEARING A BRA? I THOUGHT YOU WERE!" haha. I was just like..I guess they're uhm perky.

P.s-this was 500th post aha


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

32 C ...this post isn't long enough.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> But yeah, bras are rather complicated....


Whenever I walk through the lingerie section of a department store, I get algebra flashbacks. Clothing sizes should not include variables.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

32 DD
they dont even carry my size most places much less nice ones that are actually supportive and cute.
im about ready to chop em off and donate them to charity..
the only reason i still have them is because men seem to love them


----------



## Sizzorhandz (Jan 25, 2010)

My left boob is a B, the right a C. Since I have to accomadate both I wear a 38C. Then I have to stuff the left one and I'm still left with a horrid gap. I once read that the bigger the difference between the sizes of your breasts the larger your chance at getting breast cancer, I'm terrifyed.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

36 C... And people always ask if I have Ds... Sigh...


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

JoleneSummer said:


> I don't wear a bra though,It increases your risk of breast cancer when you do.


This is the most asinine and incorrect thing I've ever heard. I hope you know this is a myth. There is no empirical evidence that supports such a statement.

Can Wearing a Bra all the Time Cause Cancer?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> 36 C... And people always ask if I have Ds... Sigh...


Same here. I wear a 38C instead sometimes when working out. It has a streamline affect of making me look fuller which I love and I like the room when I'm sweating. People always think I have Ds but I'm also naturally curvy so I guess that plays a factor too.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

34DD/34E :laughing:

Not fun when running though... I double up on sports bras :shocked:


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> 34DD/34E :laughing:
> 
> Not fun when running though... I double up on sports bras :shocked:


i do not run.. im afraid of getting a black eye :crazy:
kudos to you for trying


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I need to get a real fitting done, but I'm a D...MAYBE a DD depending on the maker.

and I LOL'd at how many guys voted.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

kaycee said:


> and I LOL'd at how many guys voted.


Well, we're a curious sort. :wink:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Antithesis said:


> 34DD/34E :laughing:
> 
> Not fun when running though... I double up on sports bras :shocked:


You can find sports bras that fit? Maybe it's just what the stores in my area carry but I fall out of all the sports bras I try... :dry:


----------



## Fuji (May 23, 2010)

LOL. The boys who voted.

I'm an A (What?? There are only 3 A's for now?). Come to think of it, I should go bra shopping soon.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

32E. More like 33DD.

They used to be 34E. I miss those days. The second upside of going on the pill. They were wonderful to cuddle roud:

But with size comes sagging. It's a dangerous balance.

I'd love to try being 30AAA (I think A gets smaller as you add more As). I could properly crossdress for conventions and the fun of it.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

bionic said:


> This is the most asinine and incorrect thing I've ever heard. I hope you know this is a myth. There is no empirical evidence that supports such a statement.
> 
> Can Wearing a Bra all the Time Cause Cancer?


Ah a logical brain.



> Can you get breast cancer from things you do to your breasts, like wearing a bra all the time, or when your partner caresses them?


My first thought was that it sounds like religious fear mongering. So ridiculous.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Liminality said:


> 'd love to try being 30AAA (I think A gets smaller as you add more As).


Yep like batteries.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

D cup, dreaming of a C. It'd be sexy, especially for my smallish hourglass frame


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kaycee said:


> I need to get a real fitting done, but I'm a D...MAYBE a DD depending on the maker.
> 
> and I LOL'd at how many guys voted.


Especially as there's an option to view the poll results without voting anyway.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

B!

I love 'em~

And I just went bra shopping, it's the only shopping I really enjoy.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Trauma said:


> Ah a logical brain.


You love my brain, Trauma!


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm an A cup... a 34A, to be specific. >.> *sees that I'm part of the minority* Nooo! :tongue:

...I don't mind too much, though. XD I mean, yeah, it would be pretty nice to be at least a B cup, but at least my significant other actually prefers smaller chests. He was very disappointed when I discovered that I was no longer an AA cup. o.o

But you know what? I can climb trees without any problems! I can jump off a high dive into water without smacking any extra body parts on the water! A glass of wine could be set on my chest and it wouldn't fall and spill all over my shirt! >:l

...Yeah. o.o


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

Kitten said:


> I'm an A cup... a 34A, to be specific. >.> *sees that I'm part of the minority* Nooo! :tongue:
> 
> ...I don't mind too much, though. XD I mean, yeah, it would be pretty nice to be at least a B cup, but at least my significant other actually prefers smaller chests. He was very disappointed when I discovered that I was no longer an AA cup. o.o
> 
> ...


i thought you meant standing up... i was trying to figure out for at least a good minute and a half how you manage to do this. :crazy:
I figured it out now.. and i feel a little silly


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

missred said:


> 32 DD
> they dont even carry my size most places much less nice ones that are actually supportive and cute.
> im about ready to chop em off and donate them to charity..
> the only reason i still have them is because men seem to love them


 I think yours are very lovely. :blushed:


----------



## marlborored (Apr 12, 2010)

^
Your started your first post on appreciating someone's bosoms. Attaboy!:wink:


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

lamo @ your avatar...and thanks!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Especially as there's an option to view the poll results without voting anyway.


Yeah, if you like clicking "View Poll Results" every time you want to see updated counts.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Kitten said:


> I'm an A cup... a 34A, to be specific. >.> *sees that I'm part of the minority* Nooo! :tongue:
> 
> ...I don't mind too much, though. XD I mean, yeah, it would be pretty nice to be at least a B cup, but at least my significant other actually prefers smaller chests. He was very disappointed when I discovered that I was no longer an AA cup. o.o
> 
> ...


I join with you, dear 34A cup two:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

missred said:


> 32 DD
> they dont even carry my size most places much less nice ones that are actually supportive and cute.
> im about ready to chop em off and donate them to charity..
> the only reason i still have them is because men seem to love them


Who cares about men? If that's the only reason, it's not a good enough reason. These men that love them probably don't truly love you, especially if their love of your breasts is your only reason for not having them reduced.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Yeah, if you like clicking "View Poll Results" every time you want to see updated counts.


It's one little click, hardly extra work.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> It's one little click, hardly extra work.


Says the person who just double posted instead of editing his second post into the first. :tongue:

Besides, on this particular poll, why bother clicking once to view the latest counts and again to return to the previous page when the OP so courteously provided a poll option for those who are only interested in the votes of others?


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

I demand proof and whilst I am demanding some coffee and scones too please.

Anyhoos dont you need some kind of physics degree to get a bra that actually fits properly cos of the temporal flux theorem


----------



## haplo (May 29, 2010)

The only bras I wear are sports bras, size 32 small.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

stareingharder said:


> I think yours are very lovely. :blushed:


thank you :blushed:
you mean theoretically right?



skycloud86 said:


> Who cares about men? If that's the only reason, it's not a good enough reason. These men that love them probably don't truly love you, especially if their love of your breasts is your only reason for not having them reduced.


pardon, but i dont quite understand your reasoning. 
theres another reason too...
like the fact that i would be sliced open and have a portion of my anatomy removed and thats a very scary thought.....


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

missred said:


> pardon, but i dont quite understand your reasoning.
> theres another reason too...
> like the fact that i would be sliced open and have a portion of my anatomy removed and thats a very scary thought.....


Your post said that men's love of your breasts was the ONLY reason, so I thought that it was indeed the only reason.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

missred said:


> thank you :blushed:
> you mean theoretically right?
> 
> 
> ...


No, I simply mean "Damn, they sure do look good in that photo".:blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The average sizes of the women on this forum are very close to what real women have for average sizes. Thankfully, you've all been pretty mature and honest about your bodily dimensions.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> The average sizes of the women on this forum are very close to what real women have for average sizes. Thankfully, you've all been pretty mature and honest about your bodily dimensions.


36C is supposedly average for an adult woman in the USA. It's increased over the years because American women have gotten fatter. But there are a lot of teens on this board also, which will affect the results (and it's always disturbing to think about teens posting in this particular subforum :crazy.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> 36C is supposedly average for an adult woman in the USA. It's increased over the years because American women have gotten *thicker*. But there are a lot of teens on this board also, which will affect the results (and it's always disturbing to think about teens posting in this particular subforum :crazy.


 *fixed I love women with curves.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm really flat. i wouldn't mind it if it wasnt so disproportionate to my hips and butt.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

Got a big booty?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 9, 2010)

D, but only because I put on weight freshman year of college. I'm hoping to lose it this summer and go back to my C's


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

No, just keep your nice Ds. :blushed:


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

i feel so weird right now... my danish size is 65 I ... two sec, i'll find a converter... my american size apparently is 30 G ... wait, this can't be true! ahaha, people here talk about how big their Ds are.. 

Oh I miss standing up and actually being able to see my feet xD ... 

I want them smaller, but I don't think you should get your body "fixed" unless you have health problems... and I don't.. yet :crazy:


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

30 G!... 65 I !!!! Pics or lying.


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

Trauma said:


> 30 G!... 65 I !!!! Pics or lying.


lol no  i would feel very weird taking pictures of my boobs. and feel even more weird about posting the picture on the internet  

I'm not lying, just happen to have big boobs. 

and they don't look that big (at least i think so ;P) ...


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

lol I didn't mean topless or anything, casual dress I meant, I'd post mine but I don't have any. Must have a weird way or sizing clothes in Denmark.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

Hvalpen said:


> i feel so weird right now... my danish size is 65 I ... two sec, i'll find a converter... my american size apparently is 30 G ... wait, this can't be true! ahaha, people here talk about how big their Ds are..
> 
> Oh I miss standing up and actually being able to see my feet xD ...
> 
> I want them smaller, but I don't think you should get your body "fixed" unless you have health problems... and I don't.. yet :crazy:


 WHOA NELLY! heh heh


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Hvalpen said:


> i feel so weird right now... my danish size is 65 I ... two sec, i'll find a converter... my american size apparently is 30 G ... wait, this can't be true! ahaha, people here talk about how big their Ds are..
> 
> Oh I miss standing up and actually being able to see my feet xD ...
> 
> I want them smaller, but I don't think you should get your body "fixed" unless you have health problems... and I don't.. yet :crazy:


It would help you in the long run though. Certainly with finding clothes, feeling lighter on your back, things like that. And you can just go down to a D and still look at hot as you are. Idk.. I see it as fixing it now before it becomes an issue later. I hope you don't have back problems in the long run, that would suck :sad:


----------



## marlborored (Apr 12, 2010)

(sounds of war drums)
(chants)
BA... BA... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!
BABABOOM! BABABOOM! BABABOOM!


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

bionic said:


> It would help you in the long run though. Certainly with finding clothes, feeling lighter on your back, things like that. And you can just go down to a D and still look at hot as you are. Idk.. I see it as fixing it now before it becomes an issue later. I hope you don't have back problems in the long run, that would suck :sad:


 well, I have no back problems. the women on my father side has big boobs too, and only on has back problems, and that's because she caught an old and obese lady when she was falling ...
I also really like my body as it is, I don't think I need to change anything, but my boobs are BIG! and I know it... but that's how it is, right?

Well, Trauma, I knew you meant with clothes on... It still feels weird. Think about it this way : would you take a picture of you pants and upload it somewhere you new the discussions was about the size if your penis? just think about that :tongue: (in my head, this sounded less weird lol!) on the other hand, i think the size of a penis means more to a man than the size of the boobs mean to a woman, but I'm not sure :crazy:

OH! and I'm sorry if i've offended anyone ... REALLY SORRY!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I'm a C.

Btw, you can go to view results. You don't have to vote.*


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Trauma said:


> 30 G!... 65 I !!!! Pics or lying.


Haha 
Numbers & letters can be deceiving without knowing body type & height remember... Example my ex was a (...converting...) 32E (some say 32DDD?), but at 6' tall she didn't look any bigger than, say, a 5'5" girl with C's. Cup size is absolute & doesn't take height or proportion into account


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *I'm a C.
> 
> Btw, you can go to view results. You don't have to vote.*


I'm a fool, and the guys are fools.


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

32 A and most likely fully grown. But then I guess my 33 bust is proportional to my 33 hips.


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

kyebosh said:


> Haha
> Numbers & letters can be deceiving without knowing body type & height remember... Example my ex was a (...converting...) 32E (some say 32DDD?), but at 6' tall she didn't look any bigger than, say, a 5'5" girl with C's. Cup size is absolute & doesn't take height or proportion into account


so true... I'm 172 cm .. i'll find a converter. 5"8 .. is that how you write it? well, i guess you can understand it ... I'm quite thin, not the way where I don't have any fat on my body obviously, but my thorax (damn google translate, have no clue what you're suggesting!) is quite small... Does this make sense at all?


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Hvalpen said:


> so true... I'm 172 cm .. i'll find a converter. 5"8 .. is that how you write it? well, i guess you can understand it ... I'm quite thin, not the way where I don't have any fat on my body obviously, but my thorax (damn google translate, have no clue what you're suggesting!) is quite small... Does this make sense at all?


It leads to a mental image of a slightly taller than average woman with a thin figure and large somewhat close together breasts. If this is accurate then yes you made sense. (hard to not sound creepy when typing this up :dry


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

Trauma said:


> It leads to a mental image of a slightly taller than average woman with a thin figure and large somewhat close together breasts. If this is accurate then yes you made sense. (hard to not sound creepy when typing this up :dry


yeah that's quite true... i guess I made sense, for once... and just to make everything a little bit more stereotypical, I'm blonde, have blue eyes and people say I look like I don't really have a clue. But really, I'm just not "here", i'm in dream land... xD

Oh and you don't sound creepy... almost


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Hvalpen said:


> yeah that's quite true... i guess I made sense, for once... and just to make everything a little bit more stereotypical, I'm blonde, have blue eyes and people say I look like I don't really have a clue.


So you're a Barbie doll?


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Hvalpen said:


> yeah that's quite true... i guess I made sense, for once... and just to make everything a little bit more stereotypical, I'm blonde, have blue eyes and people say I look like I don't really have a clue. But really, I'm just not "here", i'm in dream land... xD
> 
> Oh and you don't sound creepy... almost


Well the blonde hair and blue eyes were a given for your part of the world, who's stereotypical now!?


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> So you're a Barbie doll?


some would say i look like one.. but i'm not, at least I don't think so.. the stereotype thing was meant as "oh, look she has big boobs, blonde hair and blue eyes! she must be quite slutty and stupid. Oh wait, no she's not, because you can't put people in a box like that, body and soul don't always work that way!" i guess i didn't make that clear


----------



## Hvalpen (Apr 1, 2010)

Trauma said:


> Well the blonde hair and blue eyes were a given for your part of the world, who's stereotypical now!?


well, in Denmark more people have light brown and just brown hair than blonde hair, and blue eyes are les common than brown eyes and greyish/greenish eyes. It's true blue eyes are more common in Denmark than other places, but it's not that common.. in my class of 21 people only 6 with blue eyes and we're only 3 with blonde hair too.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I'm a fool, and the guys are fools.


I'd say the inclusion of an "I don't have boobs" voting option turned out to be rather convenient for some of us, actually.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

I am male, and want to see the scores

HAHAHAHHAHA 







*38* 37.62%


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm 34B, but I'm not sure if the size is the exact same size with the one you use in USA. :mellow:

Do every country use the same measure?


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

im 36 DD according to the American standard 

and yes every country has a different standard
in UK they use numbers like 82, 90...etc


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Miraji said:


> im 36 DD according to the American standard
> 
> and yes every country has a different standard
> in UK they use numbers like 82, 90...etc


That's Europe my friend. ^__^ Well we are part of it, but we use the same as America. If you had 80 over here, you'd be obese. :tongue:

http://www.breasttalk.co.uk/size_charts.aspx


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

inebriato said:


> That's Europe my friend. ^__^ Well we are part of it, but we use the same as America. If you had 80 over here, you'd be obese. :tongue:
> 
> Bra Size Conversion Charts


lol in the states i need 36 DD, while in Europe its 85 :blushed:

OMG no im not,i am average when it comes to my body its just that i have big ones :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I think they are sexier. *shrugs* :tongue:


Give me your drugs and your sexy hugs. Breasts honestly aren't that important. I could love a girl with a pair of watermelons, or a girl with a pair of sand dollars.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

inebriato said:


> That's Europe my friend. ^__^ Well we are part of it, but we use the same as America. If you had 80 over here, you'd be obese. :tongue:
> 
> Bra Size Conversion Charts


Heh, nice site.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> You can get a bra at target for under $10 :tongue:.


::makes a mental note of this::


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

32A, though I own mostly 34A bras because those are easier to find in regular stores. I would rather be a B or C, but as another poster said, at least they don't get in the way. That's about the only positive I can think of. :tongue:


----------



## iChelsea (Feb 5, 2010)

34 B which I always thought was the perfect size. I can make them big enough or small enough for most cute tops.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Red Leaf said:


> I've worn a 36DDD/F since high school. Yes, that's accurate, I get fitted about twice a year. And yes, they're natural. I'm going to be in the minority here, but I love them. Little sag, nice nipples, they look good and most of the men I've been with have loved them. Hell, even some of my girlfriends love them. I've gone to three augmentation appointments with them to show their docs how they'd like their bolt ons to look after surgery. Its nuts.


Okay, that's enough. As the predominant certified Northwest Breast Authority, I'm required by law to view all breasts, 36D and above...for public safety, of course.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Slider said:


> Okay, that's enough. As the predominant certified Northwest Breast Authority, I'm required by law to view all breasts, 36D and above...for public safety, of course.


I don't think you could handle the sight of them.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine are so "huge" I don't even need a bra unless I'm wearing something thiner (I don't like nipples jumping out of the cloth).


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Red Leaf said:


> I don't think you could handle the sight of them.


 
At least I'd die with a smile on my face.


----------



## Red Leaf (Jul 3, 2010)

Slider said:


> At least I'd die with a smile on my face.


Please just don't have a heart attack on me like one of my former bf's did...its no fun to explain what happened and why to his family, the EMTs or medical staff.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Red Leaf said:


> Please just don't have a heart attack on me like one of my former bf's did...its no fun to explain what happened and why to his family, the EMTs or medical staff.


 
I think I'll be alright. I'm an ass man, anyway.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Slider said:


> I think I'll be alright. I'm an ass man, anyway.


I'm a boobs man, may I take your portfolio?


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

28C. 

Yuuup, now that all the guys have skipped over my post because I'm stuck in childhood... 5'0" height, 22" waist, 32" hips. Being out of proportion still sucks, and I find it quite silly how my parents want me to stay away from boys, are homophobic, and want me to grow more curves. Those three statements don't add up in my mind.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

FiNiTe said:


> 28C.
> 
> Yuuup, now that all the guys have skipped over my post because I'm stuck in childhood... 5'0" height, 22" waist, 32" hips. Being out of proportion still sucks, and I find it quite silly how my parents want me to stay away from boys, are homophobic, and want me to grow more curves. Those three statements don't add up in my mind.


Firstly, we're not all like Slider, who acts like a perverted child, and I'm hoping that he's just putting on an act, because otherwise he just sounds like an idiot.

The societal pressure on women is bad enough without the pressure of parents, so that's a shame. Part of my legs, though, are wider than your waist! Then again, I'm 5 foot 9, with a 41in waist (which even for a man of average height like myself is unhealthy), and 43in hips that means the WHR thinks I'm in an healthy range.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Firstly, we're not all like Slider, who acts like a perverted child, and I'm hoping that he's just putting on an act, because otherwise he just sounds like an idiot.


:laughing: We all know how high school boys can be, so I'm used to it. On top of that, I had a gay friend who does a pretty good job of hiding it because he speaks of female parts immensely, even by a straight guy's standards.



skycloud86 said:


> The societal pressure on women is bad enough without the pressure of parents, so that's a shame.


Yeah, not only is there the general SJ-NP ideological divide between my parents and me, but also a generation and culture gap. Traditionalist Vietnamese parents are obviously going to have completely different opinions from their liberal American kids about how a woman should look, act, dress, and approach femininity in general.



skycloud86 said:


> Part of my legs, though, are wider than your waist! Then again, I'm 5 foot 9, with a 41in waist (which even for a man of average height like myself is unhealthy), and 43in hips that means the WHR thinks I'm in an healthy range.


That's not the first comment I've gotten like that. xD People have said that they probably couldn't even fit their thigh into one of my dresses. But ehhh, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> People have said that they probably couldn't even fit their th...


I was totally going somewhere else in my head then.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

I can't believe I am participating, it's only that I am so bored......38DD


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

FiNiTe said:


> 28C.
> 
> Yuuup, now that all the guys have skipped over my post because I'm stuck in childhood... 5'0" height, 22" waist, 32" hips. Being out of proportion still sucks, and I find it quite silly how my parents want me to stay away from boys, are homophobic, and want me to grow more curves. Those three statements don't add up in my mind.


 
You're perfect.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

i'm used to think that i'm a C cup. but recently, after i went purchasing bra by myself, i'm shocked to know that i'm an E cup. :bored:


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

34B:happy:


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

i rep the A cup.


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

D...but I dream of being a B...after a while they just get in the way. For you men out there...it would be similar to having tennis balls hang between your legs instead of ping pong ball sized testicles.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Male.. Want to see scores option.

ah yup, interesting. I'll be on my way.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

34B. I like them cause they have a very nice shape but a C cup wouldn't hurt :tongue:


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

34 D which is annoying as crap when you're barely 5'1''. Seriously. Physical activity is twice as hard, especially if it involves running. The only good thing about them is that if I have electronics when it rains, they effectively serve as a roof. I've saved a cell phone and a couple mp3 players that way. :tongue:


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

34 A :mellow: ...

I look like a toy...


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

a converter gets me a '40A' for US measures, but it seems not linear from A->D...what should i check on the poll? A? 

Bra Size Converter


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

*What it all means*

A= Almost.
B= Barely.
C= Can't complain.
D= Dang.
DD= Double Dang.
E= Enormous.
F= Fake.
G= Get a reduction.
H= Help, I've fallen and can't get up!


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

AEIOU, LOL that was hilarious!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted wrong, but 32C.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

*How to make them look bigger.*

How to make them look bigger.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

AEIOU said:


> A= Almost.
> B= Barely.
> C= Can't complain.
> D= Dang.
> ...


hilarious but useful..i'll stick with D then XD


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

HappiLie said:


> 34 A :mellow: ...
> 
> I look like a toy...


Asian men must love you.


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

34 A, but I'm petite so it's an appropriate size for me.


----------



## sumaya3357 (Jul 6, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Not all cup sizes are the "same"....cup size is proportional to band size, so for example, a 32C and a 36C appear to be two very different sizes. The former would appear to be what people think of as a small B cup, and the latter appears as what people usually think of as a full C cup. A 32C and 34B are about the same cup size for example, as are a 36C and 34D.
> 
> Anyway, this is just important for women to know so they get sized correctly....most women are a smaller band size & larger cup size than they realize (which doesn't change their actual breast size - just number & letters, so why attach significance?). And if we all demanded our proper size & only bought that, then maybe stores would carry a better variety.


True. so its measurement that count. Example under the breast is 36 around the breast is 41.
That is a difference of four inches. Which makes me a 36 DD. However I must disclose mine are silicone and cost $6k.


----------



## sumaya3357 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> I voted wrong, but 32C.


That is the perfect size!


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I don't get why women care so much about their breast size. I mean really, I don't care and most guys I know don't care. It's more a matter of proportion. I guess it's the same thing with women and breasts as it is with guys and dicks.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

^ I didn't know women cared very much. I thought that was also a guy thing.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

^Nah, most guys don't care. At least the ones you want. The only time I would care was if they were *really* flat chested (as in I don't know if they're a boy A-) or waaayyyy too big for their frame rate.


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

B here! Woot woot! I gotta say, I love my breasts. Small, but perfectly shaped and perky. 

Also girls, accept your breasts! None of this "I wish they were blah blah blah!" Every size and shape has their pros and cons, focus on the pros ladies!


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Nasmoe said:


> ^ I didn't know women cared very much. I thought that was also a guy thing.


Women care about their breast size because men care about it from a sexual point of view, men care about their penis size because woman care about it from a sexual point of view. Both want to feel that what they have will be liked and enjoyed by the opposite sex during sex.

Edit: Or same sex I guess.


----------



## stareingharder (May 30, 2010)

sumaya3357 said:


> True. so its measurement that count. Example under the breast is 36 around the breast is 41.
> That is a difference of four inches. Which makes me a 36 DD. However I must disclose mine are silicone and cost $6k.


Really?????????


----------



## HappiLie (Jun 1, 2010)

Trauma said:


> Asian men must love you.


LOL some. I lost mai yellow fever long ago in mai dark past howevur :crazy:


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

HappiLie said:


> LOL some. I lost mai yellow fever long ago in mai dark past howevur :crazy:


Hahaha yellow fever, good one.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Selden said:


> ^Nah, most guys don't care. At least the ones you want. The only time I would care was if they were *really* flat chested (as in I don't know if they're a boy A-) or waaayyyy too big for their frame rate.


It's funny, I find small breasts rather delicious too.

They're all gorgeous. People are just beautiful in general.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Victoria's Secret Pink has smaller bras that even run small. Their 36D's do nothing for me because there isn't enough material. Super sad because they are SO cute!!!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got 34F's. I've got one bra that fits so I wear a bra probably less than 50% of the time I'm up and about. I actually much prefer going bra-less now. Mine are nicely shaped so I just buy shirts that have built in support and that's really all I need.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Victoria's Secret Pink has smaller bras that even run small. Their 36D's do nothing for me because there isn't enough material. Super sad because they are SO cute!!!


Have you tried their full coverage type bras?

I tend to stick to the skimpier ones because my shirts tend to be skimpier


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

If it weren't for the bottom option I would choose A cup just to be in on the vote. Just to let ya'll know.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> Have you tried their full coverage type bras?
> 
> I tend to stick to the skimpier ones because my shirts tend to be skimpier


I'm technically a 36DD, but PINK doesn't have them. They run small, so when I wear the D's, my nipples pop out.  No full coverage for me. Most of my tops are low cut.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I'm technically a 36DD, but PINK doesn't have them. They run small, so when I wear the D's, my nipples pop out.  No full coverage for me. Most of my tops are low cut.


Why'd you get a boob job if you can't even wear the bras you wanna wear now...?


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I got them when I was 20 and then they grew. lol.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I got them when I was 20 and then they grew. lol.


Lol, that sucks.
Have you considered taking the implants out or are you satisfied the way it is? Since you're still young, it might not lead to any complications.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

I love that the highest scoring option is currently the last one... LMFAO!!

D for meeeee


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm happy with them. After I have kids I'll screw with the rest of my body.


----------



## catastrophe (Oct 13, 2010)

32DD here. It's hard to find a bra in my size that's not over $40. :frustrating:

They're heavy as heck too. If I have kids, after they're done breastfeeding I'll probably get a reduction. They strain my neck and back. And get in the way. And make clothes fit weird.

But in general I like them, I guess. They're boobs. :crazy:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

catastrophe said:


> 32DD here. It's hard to find a bra in my size that's not over $40. :frustrating:
> 
> They're heavy as heck too. If I have kids, after they're done breastfeeding I'll probably get a reduction. They strain my neck and back. And get in the way. And make clothes fit weird.
> 
> But in general I like them, I guess. They're boobs. :crazy:


Well just get someone to hold them up all the time


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

catastrophe said:


> 32DD here. It's hard to find a bra in my size that's not over $40. :frustrating:
> 
> They're heavy as heck too. If I have kids, after they're done breastfeeding I'll probably get a reduction. They strain my neck and back. And get in the way. And make clothes fit weird.
> 
> But in general I like them, I guess. They're boobs. :crazy:


Ever try going up a size to 34D? I have big boobs too and sometimes going up a cup size and band helps. It does depend on the brand though.


----------



## catastrophe (Oct 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> Well just get someone to hold them up all the time


:tongue:



bionic said:


> Ever try going up a size to 34D? I have big boobs too and sometimes going up a cup size and band helps. It does depend on the brand though.


Yeah, the 34 band is too loose, and the D cup is just a hair too small. :dry:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

bionic said:


> Ever try going up a size to 34D? I have big boobs too and sometimes going up a cup size and band helps. It does depend on the brand though.


If they already strain her back and neck, wouldn't going up a size just make that worse?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

catastrophe said:


> Yeah, the 34 band is too loose, and the D cup is just a hair too small. :dry:


What is the typical style of bra you wear? 



skycloud86 said:


> If they already strain her back and neck, wouldn't going up a size just make that worse?


No. Some women are between sizes and can suffice going up a size. Every woman should be able to stick a hand upright between her band and back. If there is no room, then you either put on the bra wrong or need a different size.


----------



## catastrophe (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> What is the typical style of bra you wear?



Full coverage.


----------



## indy (Oct 16, 2010)

32 C but it's kinda hard to find especially in strapless or racerback... and sports bras never fit :frustrating: ... usually I just wear a 34 and tighten the straps... 32 DD must be almost impossible to find...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, I just found out my actual bra size in America is 32B while over here it's 32C.

You all must have massive tits then (or fat backs? I don't know how this works )






>;D


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Wow, I just found out my actual bra size in America is 32B while over here it's 32C.
> 
> You all must have massive tits then (or fat backs? I don't know how this works )
> >;D


the ''32-34-36-38-40...'' is the contour under your breast
and ''A-B-C-D-DD-DDD-F-G...'' is the cup...
but it's the same everywere it's just the numbers that may vary from different parts of the world.
I guess you already know all this Assbiscuits... just forget I said anything... :wink:


----------

